# Good News For Once For Shore Bound Fishermen



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Blind Pass between Sanibel and Captiva Islands is again open!! This is indeed good news for shore bound fishermen. I know this may be a good drive for many people who frequent this board, but the Blind Pass dredging project was finally completed back in August. I’m happy to say the Pass is open, flowing strong, and already has an established fishery.










I recently fished the Pass for on a number of days and nights last week during by bi-annual vacation I take every year on the islands. 

I caught many species of fish, including snook, redfish, speckled trout, Spanish mackerel, and many mangrove snapper and sheepshead. I also caught some nice big black drum and snook at night from a top the bridge. I also caught all the usual suspects such as jacks, ladyfish, a few small sharks, etc. It's all there if you target it.



















There are many areas to fish from the beach on the south shore wrapping under the bridge and onto the inside flats leading to Wulfurt Channel.

This is looking north on the east side toward Wulfert.










The jetty on the north side is much the same, however it extends all the way around to the bridge itself as you can see in this photo. 










There is plenty of room to fish from the bridge and there are no signs posted saying fishing is not allowed. Hopefully, it will stay that way. 

If anyone is looking for a good place to get away and shore fish, check out Castaways at Blind Pass. It’s right there at what they call Santiva. 

I stay there all the time and now that the Pass is open again it is once again a great place to fish. There’s a general/convenience store right there as well and the Castaway’s marina bait shop gets great shrimp and there’s a great fish cleaning station there as well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Good to see you back Mook, thought you had dropped off the face of the earth or something.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys.

emanuel--Thanks, it's good to be back. I had a very unfortunate personal situation which consumed much of my time, energy, and thoughts in the last few months. The sister of my girlfriend was severely injured and unfortunately our relationship also took a toll because of this uncontrollable event. I thought it would bring us closer together, but she did the exact opposite. 

Such is life. I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Understand completely. Good to have you back.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 29, 2009)

*Thanx for the update*

I have been fishing Blind pass for 40 (Yep Forty) years and once upon a time at a slack tide my brother and I each caught 22 Snook on 22 casts..APIECE!

( We were fishing with greenies )


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

JTC--I believe it for sure. Me and a buddy a number of years ago caught over 50 snook each one day at Blind Pass. We kept count cause the day before we had landed nearly 60-65 and we wanted to see if we could break a 100 between the two of us.

Also about four years ago, even though the pass was closed, I went 17 for 17 on scaled sardines. That was all the bait I had in my bucket that a guide had given me when he came off the water over at Castaway's Marina.

Blind Pass has always been a great place to fish. I wish I'd found it sooner than I did back in 1997.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mookie! Have you heard from or read any articles generated by Patricia Strutz, the Muskie guide who fished with each of us last winter?


----------



## cutbait34 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Heading to Orlando*

Gents,

I'm new your board and would love to get as much information as possible on salt water fishing from shore within driving distance of the Orlando area. I'm heading down for 2 weeks starting on December 22nd and would love to get out as often as possible while there. I was hoping to get as much information possible on fishing locations, rod and tackle needs, bait and species to target. I'm shore bound but will have transportation and willing to drive. Any advice you guys are willing to share would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Cutbait


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Cutbait--Best place to fish in my opinion close to Orlando would be Sebastian Inlet. You have everything there from surf fishing, to jetty/bridge/catwalk inlet fishing, to inside wading the flats.

This is a great time of year to be fishing there as well.


----------

